# BTX halted while installing FreeBSD8.0 amd64



## aniljak (May 19, 2011)

Hi, can anyone please do suggest me, why I am facing this error "BTX halted". I am installing FreeBSD 8.0 amd64 in vmware and my host configuration is as follows. I have tried with 3 images. 8.0-Release-amd64-bootonly.iso, disc1.iso, dvd1.iso.

Any suggestions are most appreciated...

OS: windows 2008 R2,
Processor: Intel(R) Xenon(R)
System Type: 64bit
RAM: 4GB.


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2011)

Make sure the virtual machine you created actually supports amd64.


----------



## aniljak (May 20, 2011)

Yesw, my virtual machine supports 64 bits. The problem was with Virtualization Technology. This option was disabled in the BIOS. As per the previous forums, enabling this has worked out.

Thanks


----------

